# 2010 Brute Force 750 Tire Upgrade



## bigbad2010brute (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got my new toy the other day and i'm in definate need to a tire upgrade but i'm not sure what size / brand to go with. I dont really want to have to do anything other than tires/rims, no lift kit or springs or anything but i would if i had to so any suggestions would be much appreciated. I mainly plan on using these for trail & mud. I really like the outlaws but was also considering mudlite XL. gonna go with 27X9X12 in the front & 27X12X12 in the rear unless a 28" will fit....not sure....thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would recommend the zilla's you can run 28's with no lift.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you considered maxxis zillas? (i know..broken record)
based on your stated needs, the zillas might be worth taking a look at. they're also slightly lighter in the 27 and 28 in sizes. 
weight difference -
mudzilla in a 28x10-12 = 26
mudlite in a 28x10-12 = 26.8 
28x10-1226


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love my zilla's I ride a good mix of trail/mud. 27x11's all the way around no lift or spacers, no fitment issues. These are on regular offset IRS rims.

On that same note though, My buddy is running the 27" ML XTR's (also no lift of fitment issues) & he has more GC than I do. And, they seem to do better in sandy creek like area's, since they dont dig as much as zilla's. So if you ride a lot of sandy area's or creeks the ML XTR might be a better tire for you than the Zilla's. On top of that, They will probably outlast them on trail/harder surfaces, since they are a radial tire.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you have a pics of it if like to see what the 2010 looks like ? What changes did they make from the 2009 models


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

10's have new stickers and some have black wheels i think thats it. i will say Zilla's or mudlites if you go in a lot of mud the zillas will do better than the lites


----------



## bigbad2010brute (Nov 13, 2009)

pics...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4102273555/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4102275409/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4102276423/


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

The ONLY differences between the 09 and the 2010's is the 2010's come with different stickers and a recoil starter for back up. Wish they had done that to the 09's.


----------



## 09brutus (Nov 17, 2009)

I have 27" XTR's and they are good tires in everything except snow or anything frozen. They turn into hockey pucks when cold. I have a year on them now and they are doing great. No punctures. A friend just put Zillas on his Renegade and ran them for about 2 months now and they are worn quite a bit. He also has to buy two new ones because he got side wall punctures last time we were out. We were riding in snow with rocks under it. I wasn't impressed. They have very good traction on just about everything. Way better in snow than mine! I am very happy with the XTR's and they are lasting really good. They are more expensive though.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the 2010 have a pull starter?? if so i wonder if it will fit on the 08 09 bikes


----------

